# Whats a 1 year old HD-TIVO worth?



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Our 1 year contract is up with DirecTV and we are seriously thinking of moving onto to dish now. I have posted in the past why so I won't rehash it here.

What I want to know is what can one get for a used HR10-250? Are the DirecTV dishes worth anything or are they even "sellable"? Everything is in perfect working order. I think I still even have the boxes.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll buy it for $50.00


----------



## dkeichner (Mar 12, 2006)

I would buy the hdtv tivo for 150


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

$158.74


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I haven't read your thoughts on why you are switching to Dish. 
But, why not keep the HR10-250 until you are sure that is what you want to do?


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Bidding has now closed, I am the winner at $159.50. OK, now send me the unit- thank you.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

It sounds like to me the concensus is around 150 dollars for the unit.

Jim,
What I want out of my hdtv/tv provider is quality. And unfortunatly DirecTV does not have it. I knew going into DirectTV from c-band I would be taking a hit in quality with regards to SD. I figured I could live with it for a while until more of my favorite channels were in HDTV. But what direcTV has done to HDTV is just god awful. And while I really like the tivo hardware its just too darn slow and does lack some important features. I am hoping that I can find a better quality HDTV with dish. If not there than I hope it will be with someone over the next year or so.

Thanks again for the reponses.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Go to ebay and do a search of HR10-250. You'll see they are usually going for around $300 bucks still. I would still be very interested in yours for 150 though. I get 35+ digital local channels where I live with OTA (3 markets), so for me the HR10-250 is just fine. Others are not as fortunate.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

MarcusInMD said:


> the tivo hardware its just too darn slow and does lack some important features.


Absolutely! Total piece of crap.

$175.


----------



## Deja-vue (Nov 3, 2002)

$190.00 

final offer.


----------



## SecureTalk (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll lease it from you at $5.99 a month for 2 years.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SecureTalk said:


> I'll lease it from you at $5.99 a month for 2 years.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

I haven't actually looked at eBay, but with a used HD Tivo now being the ONLY way to actually own one, I would expect the prices an HD Tivo would fetch on eBay to rise a bit.


----------



## Bill Wood (May 26, 2004)

MarcusInMD said:


> What I want to know is what can one get for a used HR10-250? Are the DirecTV dishes worth anything or are they even "sellable"? Everything is in perfect working order. I think I still even have the boxes.


I have been keeping track of used HR10-250's on eBay. These were fetching $300+ last week. See item 5873356304 on eBay for a recent sale: I suspect that as long as DirecTV has MPEG2 HD channels these will be salable. That looks like another year or two. Especially with DirecTV charging a $500 upfront "lease" fee for the HR10-250


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

not worth a thing, I'll come down and pick it up free and save you the hassle of listing it


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Marcus,
You may want to visit the Dish Network HD forum at DBSTalk. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=101


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim,
Thanks I have been monitoring that forum for a few weeks now. Seems like their new DVR has lots of bugs at the moment.

I am likely going to sell the DirecTV Tivo anyway and just move away from satellite all together. That is untl some company can acutlaly provide good reliable hardware for real HDTV. No sense in jumping into another problem receiver at this point.

For those that are interested in another tivo receiver. I will be posting ours on ebay in the next few weeks.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I can't get mine to pick up the local OTA channels even though I'm only 9 miles away. I wouldn't give you a nickle.


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

I had my fully hacked HD Tivo up on eBay, but had the auction taken down because I dared charge more for using PayPal.  I guess I should find a way to differentiate the spam eBay messages asking me to confirm my account from the real ones telling me that they are no longer using lube. 

Fully hacked, twin 250GB drives, working HDMI, all the trimmings...

Later,
Bill


----------



## GearHead (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey, I'm selling my HR10-250 also. Is there a classified forum here where I can list it? I'd rather avoid ebay if at all possible.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

b3ar said:


> I had my fully hacked HD Tivo up on eBay, but had the auction taken down because I dared charge more for using PayPal.  I guess I should find a way to differentiate the spam eBay messages asking me to confirm my account from the real ones telling me that they are no longer using lube.
> 
> Fully hacked, twin 250GB drives, working HDMI, all the trimmings...
> 
> ...


Why would you charge more for using PayPal??


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

GearHead said:


> Hey, I'm selling my HR10-250 also. Is there a classified forum here where I can list it? I'd rather avoid ebay if at all possible.


I think avsforum and satellite guys have one


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

SecureTalk said:


> I'll lease it from you at $5.99 a month for 2 years.


I'll give you $200 for it. But make sure my $200 rebate coupon is in the box!


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

rawbi01 said:


> Why would you charge more for using PayPal??


Because PayPal charges me approx. 3% on all transactions. This is/was a very common practice.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

b3ar said:


> Because PayPal charges me approx. 3% on all transactions. This is/was a very common practice.


Cost of doing business...


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

rifleman69 said:


> Cost of doing business...


Your point?  From my perspective, if I can get away with it, I will. I mostly just want notification when the rules change.

Later,
Bill


----------

